# Fatties?



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

CRAW said:
			
		

> Okay, so I did a quick search for these "fatties" you all are making, but I couldn't find what they are.  I think it's basically a sausage roll with stuff in it, but I'm not 100% sure.  They do look good, and I'd like some pointers/suggestions for cooking one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



They are as simple as a store bought roll of breakfast sausage all the way to homemade sausage spread out and rolled with cheese in the middle.  Let your imagination waunder!  

I personally like the easy route and get the maple flavored breakfast sausage, rubbed with Wolfe Rub Original and smoked until internal temp hits 160*.  Slice and enjoy!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

They are great the next day as well...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

I recently got a Jimmie Dean Bold Country sausage and just threw it on the smoker. Nice and spicy, great smoky flavor. I'm not that fancy with the fatties, just take em outta the wrapper then smoke em. Like wittdog said, excellent the next day.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm going to have to do some fatties for Oinktoberfest.....late night snack....


----------



## cflatt (Sep 26, 2006)

hmmmm...gonna cook up a couple of hens in a bit, I think I will have to try one of those Jimmy Dean Bold rolls


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 26, 2006)

My next one is gunna have two layers of jalaps in it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Now see what you have done, I gotta run to the store and get a roll of sausage!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Now see what you have done, I gotta run to the store and get a roll of sausage!



Bill get the Maple and rub with WRO!  Got anyone else you can steal some from???


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3gp70hin]Now see what you have done, I gotta run to the store and get a roll of sausage!



Bill get the Maple and rub with WRO!  Got anyone else you can steal some from???[/quote:3gp70hin]

Larry, I'll be in the market soon for more rub. Does that 1lb size come in a bag or a bottle??


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 26, 2006)

I had an extra roll of Odums Mild Sausage if the fridge. So here goes...AAAAAAAAAAND WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 26, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to do some fatties for Oinktoberfest.....late night snack....


I have room on the pit. Will trade for bacon!  I'm getting eggs from the farm, any one else want some? Let me know.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

CRAW said:
			
		

> Hey does it matter how far in advance you put the rub on a "fattie," or are you simply creating a tastey crust?



I put the rub on, put the fatty in the freezer for about 30 minutes to firm up and then cook.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2zgv9v3p]Now see what you have done, I gotta run to the store and get a roll of sausage!



Bill get the Maple and rub with WRO!  Got anyone else you can steal some from???[/quote:2zgv9v3p]


NOPE


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> one of my favorite ways to make fatties is to flatten some italian sausage and then add a layer of provalone and a layer of prosciutto before rolling it back up.   i've also added basil and garlic.
> 
> reheated fatties also go great in chili, spaghetti sauce, soup, etc.



Brian,
I recall you posting one of those in the past or discussing it, did you?? I thought it looked, sounded awesome.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1enm9e4b]Brian,
> I recall you posting one of those in the past or discussing it, did you?? I thought it looked, sounded awesome.


probably but i don't remember when.  here is my sausage entry from salisbury where i did a rolled sausage.



[/quote:1enm9e4b]

Man that looks good Brian!  


MFB, Nick P. was the one what posted the other fatty that was stuffed with proscuitto and cheese.


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Just don't see the attraction, but then again... "Bulk sausage has hated me for years".  LOL


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2she99ko][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2she99ko]Brian,
> I recall you posting one of those in the past or discussing it, did you?? I thought it looked, sounded awesome.


probably but i don't remember when.  here is my sausage entry from salisbury where i did a rolled sausage.



[/quote:2she99ko]

Man that looks good Brian!  


*MFB, Nick P. was the one what posted the other fatty that was stuffed with proscuitto and cheese.*[/quote:2she99ko]

I knew someone did, looked awesome


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Just don't see the attraction, but then again... "Bulk sausage has hated me for years".  LOL



I agree Fin dude.  I cooked one the other day and I think my overall land speed slowed measureably.  A man of my stature needs all the land speed he can get.   :roll: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2006)

Craw, try Larry's way (the easy way) your first time around. Then try the Italian sausage rolled out http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u like here. You will never go back to the easy way again! BTW. I rubbed that fattie down with the original Wolfe rub. It really added a nice crust on the outside and another flavor to the fattie!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Craw, try Larry's way (the easy way) your first time around. Then try the Italian sausage rolled out http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u like here. You will never go back to the easy way again! BTW. I rubbed that fattie down with the original Wolfe rub. It really added a nice crust on the outside and another flavor to the fattie!



That's the one Nick!!  I'm gonna make one of those, maybe this weekend!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 26, 2006)

Dang that do look good. Capital idear old chap. Got to be much less labor intensive than trying to shove it into a gut.  Thanks. 

bigwheel




			
				brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2364lync]Brian,
> I recall you posting one of those in the past or discussing it, did you?? I thought it looked, sounded awesome.


probably but i don't remember when.  here is my sausage entry from salisbury where i did a rolled sausage.



[/quote:2364lync]


----------

